# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Φοβος για τον θανατο!

## crazyelena

Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ τον θανατο αυτη την στιγμη κλαιω...ειμαι 22 χρονων και εδω και λιγα χρονια ζω με τον φοβο μην πεθανει καποιος δικος μου ανθρωπος!!! Ειμαι πολυ δεμενη με την οικογενεια μου πριν 3 χρονια εχασα την γιαγα μουνκαι πριν 2 χρονια τον παππου μου!!! Δεν θελω να πεθανει η γιαγια μου ποτε την εχω σαν δευτερη μανα αυτη με μεγαλωσε γιατι οι γονεις μου δουλευαν ως αργα οταν ημουν μικρη!!! Κανεις δεν θελω να παθει τπτ γιατι σν γινω αυτο θα τρελαθω...ειδικα αν χασω ποτε την αδερφη μου την οποια περναω 6 χρονια! Κ αν ποτε χωριςω με το αγορι μου θελω να ναι καλα! Το θεμα ειναι οτι φοβαμαι και τον δικο μ θανατο....θα τρελαθω τι με επιασε παλι; Το παθενω συχνα τελευταια :-(

----------


## Πρικ

νομιζω πως ολοι εχουμε περασει μια αντιστοιχη κατασταση στη ζωη μας,αλλοι πιο εντονη κι αλλοι οχι τοσο. Μην ξεχνας ομως οτι η ζωη εχει αρχη μεση και τελος κανει την κυκλο της. οι παππουδες ειναι παππουδες , ειναι φυσικο να φευγουν καποια στιγμη , κανεις δεν θελει να ζησει την απςλεια αλλα δυστυχως ειναι κι αυτη στο προγραμμα. τωρα οσον αναφορα εσενα και την αδερφη σου πιστευω απλα οτι εισαι επηρεασμενη και ο φοβος σου επεκτεινεται προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα πολα θεματα εδω θα μπορουσαμε να τα αναλυουμε ωρες αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να συμπερανεις κατι απο ενα σχετικα μικρο κειμενο

----------


## Macgyver

Μα η ιδια η ζωη ειναι μια πορεια προς τον θανατο , εκτος κ αν πεθανεις στο δρομο ..........

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Μη βασανίζεσαι!Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό να σου πει τι είναι αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις!
Ο θάνατος,όπως κι αν ερμηνεύεται,δεν κάνει διακρίσεις.Κάποτε όλοι μας θα πεθάνουμε.Πρέπει να το δεις λίγο πιο ρεαλιστικά.

Προσωπικά,επειδή έχω περάσει και καταθλιψη και πρόσφατα έχασα και τον πατέρα μου σε μικρή ηλικία και σε μια στιγμή δύσκολη για μένα , γιατί όσο είχα βρει τα πατήματά μου από την κατάθλιψη,το φιλοσόφησα λίγο διαφορετικά.
Θεωρώ δηλαδή ότι ο θάνατος της κατάθλιψης,ισως είναι πιο τρομακτικός από τον κανονικό θάνατο!Εκεί πάει και το μη βασανίζεσαι που σου είπα από την αρχη!

Δεν είπα να είναι κάποιος αναίσθητος,αλλά είναι ένα ''μονοπάτι'' ανεξερεύνητο που θα ακολουθήσουμε όλοι!Χαλάρωσε και μην φέρνεις τον θάνατο εν ζωή!

----------


## Lefteris82

> Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ τον θανατο αυτη την στιγμη κλαιω...ειμαι 22 χρονων και εδω και λιγα χρονια ζω με τον φοβο μην πεθανει καποιος δικος μου ανθρωπος!!! Ειμαι πολυ δεμενη με την οικογενεια μου πριν 3 χρονια εχασα την γιαγα μουνκαι πριν 2 χρονια τον παππου μου!!! Δεν θελω να πεθανει η γιαγια μου ποτε την εχω σαν δευτερη μανα αυτη με μεγαλωσε γιατι οι γονεις μου δουλευαν ως αργα οταν ημουν μικρη!!! Κανεις δεν θελω να παθει τπτ γιατι σν γινω αυτο θα τρελαθω...ειδικα αν χασω ποτε την αδερφη μου την οποια περναω 6 χρονια! Κ αν ποτε χωριςω με το αγορι μου θελω να ναι καλα! Το θεμα ειναι οτι φοβαμαι και τον δικο μ θανατο....θα τρελαθω τι με επιασε παλι; Το παθενω συχνα τελευταια :-(


Γειά σου Ελένη,

Συμφωνώ με τον Πρικ στ ότι δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ο φυσιολογικός κύκλος της ζωής περιλαμβάνει και το θάνατο.. 

Επίσης θέλω να σε ρωτήσω.. πως επιδράει σε σένα αυτός ο φόβος και σε τι βαθμο σου στερεί την επιθυμιά για τη ζωή;

----------


## crazyelena

> Γειά σου Ελένη,
> 
> Συμφωνώ με τον Πρικ στ ότι δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ο φυσιολογικός κύκλος της ζωής περιλαμβάνει και το θάνατο.. 
> 
> Επίσης θέλω να σε ρωτήσω.. πως επιδράει σε σένα αυτός ο φόβος και σε τι βαθμο σου στερεί την επιθυμιά για τη ζωή;


Προσπαθω να ζω την ζωη οσο πιο καλα γινεται ομως ωρες ωρες εκει που καθομαι κ ηρεμω με πιανει ο φοβος οτι μπορει στα καλα καθουμενα να χασω καποιον δικο μου και τρελενομαι :-(

----------


## Lefteris82

> Προσπαθω να ζω την ζωη οσο πιο καλα γινεται ομως ωρες ωρες εκει που καθομαι κ ηρεμω με πιανει ο φοβος οτι μπορει στα καλα καθουμενα να χασω καποιον δικο μου και τρελενομαι :-(


Σου παραθέτω μια αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα δημοσίευση πάνω σ αυτό που μας εξέφρασες.. όπου βρήκα με σένα πολλά κοινά.. 

Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω link

http://www.city.academic.gr/ehelp/gr/archives/arch171.html

----------


## crazyelena

> Σου παραθέτω μια αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα δημοσίευση πάνω σ αυτό που μας εξέφρασες.. όπου βρήκα με σένα πολλά κοινά.. 
> 
> Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω link
> 
> http://www.city.academic.gr/ehelp/gr/archives/arch171.html


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ..το διαβασα και οντος εχουμε παρα πολλα κοινα..καπως ετσι νιωθω και εγω!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Για να δωσω μια ευχαριστη νοτα σε αυτο το βαρυ θεμα , 
Ο θανατος κ το σεξ εχουν τρια κοινα 
1) μορουν να συμβουν οπουδηποτε 
2) προς το τελος βογκας 
3) μετα εισαι πτωμα .

----------


## crazyelena

> Για να δωσω μια ευχαριστη νοτα σε αυτο το βαρυ θεμα , 
> Ο θανατος κ το σεξ εχουν τρια κοινα 
> 1) μορουν να συμβουν οπουδηποτε 
> 2) προς το τελος βογκας 
> 3) μετα εισαι πτωμα .


Χαχαχαχα καλο!

----------


## Diana1982

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ένα μικρό κοριτάκι,όπως εσύ να πρέπει να φοβάται για τον θάνατο και να μην προσπαθεί να ζήσει όσο καλύτερα τη ζωή του.!
Ο προορισμός μας είναι η μετα θάνατον ζωή που θα ζήσουμε μετά το θάνατο....

Καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι μικρή και δεν έχεις γνώση πολλών πραγμάτων,αν όμως αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις διάφορα βιβλία που έχουν σχέση με τον θάνατο,θα δεις ότι δεν υπάρχει τέλος,μόνο αρχή....Ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαία ότι η ζωή μετα το θάνατο είναι πιο ομορφη από αυτήν που ζούμε πάνω στη γη.

Αν ξεκινήσεις να διαβάζεις θρησκευτικά βιβλία,θα δεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ και θα σε χαλαρώσουν!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Diana1982;485688]..Ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαία ότι η ζωή μετα το θάνατο είναι πιο ομορφη από αυτήν που ζούμε πάνω στη γη.



Το ΣΧΕΔΟΝ με ανησυχει........

----------


## Diana1982

[QUOTE=Macgyver;485765]


> ..Ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαία ότι η ζωή μετα το θάνατο είναι πιο ομορφη από αυτήν που ζούμε πάνω στη γη.
> 
> 
> 
> Το ΣΧΕΔΟΝ με ανησυχει........


*Ενώ το βεβαία καθόλου!*

----------


## Macgyver

Επειδη μαλλον θα επισκεφτω πρωτος τον αλλο κοσμο , θα προσπαθησω να στειλω μηνυμα στο φορουμ ........

----------


## Diana1982

> Επειδη μαλλον θα επισκεφτω πρωτος τον αλλο κοσμο , θα προσπαθησω να στειλω μηνυμα στο φορουμ ........


Τότε Αγγελε δεν θα στέλνεις μήνυμα στο φόρουμ,αλλά μάλλον κανένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό μήνυμα-να τα λέμε σαν φιλαράκια,αλλά νομίζω ότι πρώτα πρεπει να ζήσεις αυτή τη ζωή λίγο πιο δημιουργικά και αν θέλεις μετά όταν είναι η ώρα σου ΟΚ.

Η κατάθλιψη παρόλο που είναι ασθένεια και ξέρω πως είναι...δεν είναι απαραίτητο να διατηρείται για πάντα.!

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν υπαρχει η λεξη πρεπει στο λεξιλογιο μου .

----------


## Diana1982

> Δεν υπαρχει η λεξη πρεπει στο λεξιλογιο μου .


οκ ακολούθα το ρεύμα-εξάλλου δεν κάνω ούτε τον δάσκαλο-ούτε τον ψυχολόγο!  :Cool:

----------


## Diana1982

> Δεν υπαρχει η λεξη πρεπει στο λεξιλογιο μου .


οκ ακολούθα το ρεύμα-εξάλλου δεν κάνω ούτε τον δάσκαλο-ούτε τον ψυχολόγο!  :Cool:

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν υπαρχει ρευμα , υπαρχει το τι θελω εγω ..

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Macgyver;485765]


> ..Ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαία ότι η ζωή μετα το θάνατο είναι πιο ομορφη από αυτήν που ζούμε πάνω στη γη.
> 
> 
> 
> Το ΣΧΕΔΟΝ με ανησυχει........




Παντελης ελλειψη χιουμορ Ντιανα .

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Diana1982;485775]Τότε Αγγελε δεν θα στέλνεις μήνυμα στο φόρουμ,αλλά μάλλον κανένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό μήνυμα-να τα λέμε σαν φιλαράκια,αλλά νομίζω ότι πρώτα πρεπει να ζήσεις αυτή τη ζωή λίγο πιο δημιουργικά και αν θέλεις μετά όταν είναι η ώρα σου ΟΚ.


Ξανα παντελης ελλειψη χιουμορ ........

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Diana1982;485775]Τότε Αγγελε δεν θα στέλνεις μήνυμα στο φόρουμ,αλλά μάλλον κανένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό μήνυμα-να τα λέμε σαν φιλαράκια,



1)Αν εχεις τετοιους φιλους , τι να τους κανεις τους εχθρους

2) απο ποτε γιναμε φιλαρακια ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Τότε Αγγελε δεν θα στέλνεις μήνυμα στο φόρουμ,αλλά μάλλον κανένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό μήνυμα-να τα λέμε σαν φιλαράκια,αλλά νομίζω ότι πρώτα πρεπει να ζήσεις αυτή τη ζωή λίγο πιο δημιουργικά και αν θέλεις μετά όταν είναι η ώρα σου ΟΚ.
> 
> Η κατάθλιψη παρόλο που είναι ασθένεια και ξέρω πως είναι...δεν είναι απαραίτητο να διατηρείται για πάντα.!


Σωωωωωπα , μονη σου το σκεφτηκες ........

----------


## Diana1982

Ναι όλα μόνη μου τα σκέφτομαι-ελπίζω εσένα να μη σε βοηθάει ο μπαμπάς σου στις σκέψεις!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι όλα μόνη μου τα σκέφτομαι-ελπίζω εσένα να μη σε βοηθάει ο μπαμπάς σου στις σκέψεις!



Γιατι καλε να μην με βοηθαει . Μονον να μαθω μπορω απο εναν ανθρωπο που ξεκινησε απο την Αφρικη , αφραγκος , το 1952 , κ εφτασε εκει που εφτασε .

----------


## Diana1982

> Γιατι καλε να μην με βοηθαει . Μονον να μαθω μπορω απο εναν ανθρωπο που ξεκινησε απο την Αφρικη , αφραγκος , το 1952 , κ εφτασε εκει που εφτασε .


*Τελικά η ψυχή μετράει όπως θα κατάλαβες και όχι ο πλούτος!*

----------


## Macgyver

> *Τελικά η ψυχή μετράει όπως θα κατάλαβες και όχι ο πλούτος!*



Δυστυχως για μας τους διεφθαρμενους , δεν εχουμε την ασπιλη κ αμολυντη ψυχη σου , που κοντραρει στα ισα την ιδια την Παναγια ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Γιατι καλε να μην με βοηθαει . Μονον να μαθω μπορω απο εναν ανθρωπο που ξεκινησε απο την Αφρικη , αφραγκος , το 1952 , κ εφτασε εκει που εφτασε .


 να σου πω δεν εχω φανταστει ποτε τον εαυτο μου να ζει μεσα στην απολυτη χλιδη αλλα θα μ αρεσε να ειχα ενα ωραιο σπιτι για κ ενα κοτερο να προσελκυω κοσμο να ερχετε σ αυτο αλλα δε νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα καπιος να συσορευει πλουτη για 100 ζωες οταν ζει μια

----------


## Macgyver

> να σου πω δεν εχω φανταστει ποτε τον εαυτο μου να ζει μεσα στην απολυτη χλιδη αλλα θα μ αρεσε να ειχα ενα ωραιο σπιτι για κ ενα κοτερο να προσελκυω κοσμο να ερχετε σ αυτο αλλα δε νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα καπιος να συσορευει πλουτη για 100 ζωες οταν ζει μια



Αλεξ , ουτε κ εγω καταλαβαινω το να ζω στην απολυτη χλιδη , δεν λεει τιποτα , ουτε εχει νοημα να συσσωρευεις πλουτη για 100 ζωες , κ το κοττερο , μπελαλιδικο ειναι . Να εισαι οικονομικα ανετος , να δουλευεις αν γουσταρεις , να εχεις ενα αποθεμα ασφαλειας , το καταλαβαινω . Μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω κ εγω , αλλα στην βιοπαλη ειμαι .........δυστυχως .

----------


## δελφίνι

Δεν ρωτάτε και μένα βρε παιδιά που βαρέθηκα να ζω και θέλω να πεθάνω.

----------


## Gamer85

> Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ τον θανατο αυτη την στιγμη κλαιω...ειμαι 22 χρονων και εδω και λιγα χρονια ζω με τον φοβο μην πεθανει καποιος δικος μου ανθρωπος!!! Ειμαι πολυ δεμενη με την οικογενεια μου πριν 3 χρονια εχασα την γιαγα μουνκαι πριν 2 χρονια τον παππου μου!!! Δεν θελω να πεθανει η γιαγια μου ποτε την εχω σαν δευτερη μανα αυτη με μεγαλωσε γιατι οι γονεις μου δουλευαν ως αργα οταν ημουν μικρη!!! Κανεις δεν θελω να παθει τπτ γιατι σν γινω αυτο θα τρελαθω...ειδικα αν χασω ποτε την αδερφη μου την οποια περναω 6 χρονια! Κ αν ποτε χωριςω με το αγορι μου θελω να ναι καλα! Το θεμα ειναι οτι φοβαμαι και τον δικο μ θανατο....θα τρελαθω τι με επιασε παλι; Το παθενω συχνα τελευταια :-(


Το ειχα παθει και εγω αυτό, ένα βραδυ γυρω στα 17 όταν πηγα να κοιμηθώ, ενοιωσα πολύ εντονα ότι από στιγμη σε στιγμη θα πεθαινα, μεχρι που με πηρε ο υπνος. 
Καπου διαβασα ότι αυτό το παθαινουμε όταν εχουμε κριση πανικου και γενικα αγχωνόμαστε παρα πολύ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το ειχα παθει και εγω αυτό, ένα βραδυ γυρω στα 17 όταν πηγα να κοιμηθώ, ενοιωσα πολύ εντονα ότι από στιγμη σε στιγμη θα πεθαινα, μεχρι που με πηρε ο υπνος. 
> Καπου διαβασα ότι αυτό το παθαινουμε όταν εχουμε κριση πανικου και γενικα αγχωνόμαστε παρα πολύ.


 λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα δε θα αντεξω να μη ρωτησω εγω παρατηρισει απο φιλους μου κ απο μενα οτι οσοι εχουν σχεση με τη ζωγραφικη συνηθως καταληγουν σε γυναικες που εχουν σχεση με τη λογοτεχνια εχει κ συ σχεση με τη λογοτεχνια?

----------


## crazyelena

> λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα δε θα αντεξω να μη ρωτησω εγω παρατηρισει απο φιλους μου κ απο μενα οτι οσοι εχουν σχεση με τη ζωγραφικη συνηθως καταληγουν σε γυναικες που εχουν σχεση με τη λογοτεχνια εχει κ συ σχεση με τη λογοτεχνια?


Εμενα ρωτας; Ναι εχω σχεση με την λογοτεχνια, σπουδαζω ελληνικη φιλολογια και ειναι η ειδικοτητα μου.

----------


## crazyelena

Δεν μπορω να ακουω καποιους εδω μεσα να λενε οτι θελουν να πεθανουν, ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν προβληματα ομως δεν γινεται σε καθε προβλημα που εχουμε να θελουμε να πεθανουμε..η ζωη ειναι ωραια αρκει να ξερουμε να την ζουμε..απλα που κ που με πιανουν αυτες οι φοβιες περι θανατου κτλ.

----------


## kathy®

Ο φοβος του θανατου ειναι ανθρωπινο προνομιο,λογω της λογικης που εχουμε σαν οντα.τα ζωα δεν φοβουνται τον θανατο διοτι δεν μπορουν να τον αναλυσουν και να τον εξηγησουν.τα βρεφη επισηε δεν γνωριζουν τον θανατο ως εννοια και για αυτο μπορουν να ζουν την ζωη ανεμελα χωρις εννοιες και φοβιες,διοτι αυτο θα τους μειωνε την επιθυμια για ζωη.οποτε οσο μεγαλωνουμε,αποκτουμε και δενομαστε με ανθρωπους,αντικειμενα,αυξα νεται και ο φοβος της απωλειας ολων αυτωνειτε απο την δικη μας πλευρα ειτε απο των αλλων.εγω πριν 10 χρονια,ενω απο μικρη ειχα παντα την εννοια του θανατου μεσα μουκαι φοβομουν το θανατο αοιστευτα,εχασα τον πατερα μου ξαφνικα....εγω που απεφευγα τις κηδειες,τα νεκροταφεια,φτυνομουν για να ξορκισω το κακο,εγω η ιδια αντιμετωπισα τετ α τετ τον κεκοιμημενο πατερα μου που ουτε καν ηθελα ποτε να το σκεφτω.μετα απο ολο αυτο το τραγικο συμβαν,ο φοβος του θανατου μειωθηκε διοτι σκεφτηκα εφοσον εχασα τον πατερα μου,φευγουν καθε μερα νεοι ανθρωποι,παιδια,οσο και να τρελλαινομαι δεμ κερδιζω απολυτως τιποτα.χανω στιγμες,μερες,μηνες απο φοβο,δεν απολαμβανω τους ανθρωπους κου και αν κατι μας διδασκει η απωλεια ειναι να λεμε οτι αγαπαμε,να δινουμε απλοχερα,να εκτιμαμε τα παντα....καθε μερα ειναι δωρο....τρεις φορες ηρθα αντιμετωπη με το θανατο προσωπικα και με λυγισε αρχικα...αλλα το εβαλα πεισμα και ειπα ο θανατος απλα ειναι ενα μεταβατικο σταδιο για οσους φευγουν οπως και η γεννηση για οσουε ερχονται.....μην βασανιζεσαι....

----------


## Guest17012017

^Τα ζώα καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά το τι είναι θάνατος, το βλέπουμε πχ στους σκύλους που ουρλιάζουν δίπλα στον αφέντη όταν αυτός πιά πεθάνει αλλά και στα ζώα που δεν ξεκολλάνε δίπλα από τον νεκρό σύντροφο τους(άπειρα τα παραδειγματα)...Ξέρουν τι είναι, τώρα το ότι δεν μπορύν να τον αναλύσουν δεν λέει και τίποτα, μήπως εμείς σαν άνθρωποι με την λογική και τις γνώσεις που έχουμε μπορούμε να πούμε το ο,τιδηποτε για τον θανατο?? Ιδέα δεν έχουμε για το τι είναι ο θάνατος, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς...

Τώρα θα μιλήσω ειληκρινά! Πάμε καθόλου καλά?? Γιατί στο διάολο πρέπει ένας άνθρωπος να φοβάται τον θάνατο, τι το τρομαχτικό έχει?? Ούτε οι πρώτοι θα είμαστε ούτε και οι τελευταίοι που θα δούμε τον Χαρο καταματα ή που μας θα μας βλέπουν χλωμούς σαν κουρελοπανα στο κρεβάτι του νεκροτομείου ή που θα βάλουν μέσα σε μία κάσα για να μας θάψουν(εντελώς γελοίο και βάρβαρο έθιμο κατά την γνώμη μου, προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της αποτέφρωσης)ή που μας μπούνε σκουλήκια και εντομα μέσα στο στομάχι στο κρανίο μας και σε κάθε πιθανη γωνιά του σώματος μας για να αφήσουν μόνον τον σκελετό μας(που δεν θα θυμίζει πλέον τίποτε από εμάς)....Όλα αυτά είναι γνωστά και ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ, δεν αλλάζουν που να χτυπιέσαι(εκτός αν είσαι ο Sauron και έχεις στην διαθεση σου το one ring οπότε είσαι immortal), όσο και αν κλάψεις ή αν το φιλοσοφήσεις ή και αν το επισπεύσεις θα αλλάξεις τίποτα(για μετα θανατον)?? ΟΧΙ!!ΟΧΙ ΕΙς ΤΟ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΟ!! Για αυτό αφήστε τις ανοησίες περί φοβίας θανάτου και αποδεχθείτε το, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιό παρηγορητικό από την ιδέα του θανάτου...Και αυτό επειδή είναι ίσος σε όλους αλλά και γαλήνιος...Σε αντίθεση με την κωλοζωή...

----------

